# Bakers, greengrocers, and other shopkeepers



## angeloegabri

Good evening 
Do bakers, greengrocers, and other shopkeepers, say "Többet?" once they have given an item to the customer?
(I mean, it should be "Többet akar?", but they don't always add the "akar", perhaps.)
Can "Más?" be said instead of "Többet?"?


----------



## numerator

_Adhatok még valamit?_ (stress on _még_)


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> "Többet?"





angeloegabri said:


> "Többet akar?"


These are definitely wrong in this context.

If you mean "anything else?", the usual phrase here in Budapest is just "Még valamit?".


----------



## angeloegabri

Good day 
Thanks for your answers, numerator and AndrasBP 
Thank you both very, very much!


----------

